# Fine Woodworking's 10 essential router bit list



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fine Woodworking magazine published their list of the 10 router bits they considered essential for all shops. Whiteside offers these bits as a set and I suggest you save the photo to your computer for future reference. Regardless of which brand of bits you prefer these are the profiles you should have. I would make one change, I suggest a 14° dovetail bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good idea, Mike.

This is a question that often comes up.


----------



## cmrm (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice set from the American made Whiteside Machine Company!!!


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice list - 

There must be some mistake though - somehow, some way - I have every one of those 10 plus the one you added, Mike. Some are 1/4" shank, others 1/2". I think the 1/2" round over is more useful to me then the 1/4" - but that's from my minimal experience.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Mike
Great list. I have them plus. This is a great reference though. I prefer multiple round over bits. I have the 1/8, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

Picture saved. Although I believe I have most of these bits. One I know I do not have the dovetail bit.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Apr 14, 2012)

This is a list I bits I have. I post this list on the forum. They were sold by Woodcraft. Not sure if they were listed as Woodriver at the time as I purchased them some time ago. Best guess would be 2005 or 2006.

Rabbiting bit - #145065
V-Groove - #145063
Round over - #145067
Flush trim - #145066
Chamfer - # 145069
Cove - #145064
Either 1/2 Straight - #145061
1/4 Straight - #145060


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good post Mike


Out of curiousity I googled it and almost fell out of my chair when the Whitside bits came up on Amazon..... *$223.78* Whiteside Ten Essential Router Bits Set - Amazon.com

For those just starting up, MLCS has their 15 bit set that basically has 8 of the 10 bits for $39.95. It doesn't include the Spiral or slot cutting bits and the other 8 are similar in size. MLCS bits are not the quality of Whiteside but I don't know if they are that many times better.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

What a relief--i've got 9 of the 10, (1/4" straight in 1/4 and 1/2" shank) plus the plywood straights. Don't have 10 degree dovetail, but do have 7.5, 9 and 14 in a few sizes. Pretty good set of roundovers, v-groove, panel pilots, and at least 2 sizes of keyhole. 

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, remember you are comparing low end Taiwan bits to top quality American made premium bits. Premium bits at $22 each doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You are absolutely right Mike. I put the price comparison in there in case someone new to routing was reading the thread and felt that they needed another $225 to use their router.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with you Mike.

The sweetness of a "low price" is soon forgotten when the "poor Quality" is seen.
-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Agreed on the quality comments. Important note, while those might be the ten essential bits, they are not ALL essential on day one. You can buy the high quality bits as you need them. Just add in gasoline or postal delay if you buy one at a time.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll buy a mega dollar router bit if I'm going to use it regularly. I just cannot afford that top dollar (Whiteside or whatever?) bit for an occasional use. If you have unlimited funds for your passion, hobby, profession or whatever - or just need to say you have the best, regardless of cost - GO FOR IT. 

Please - just don't preach to those of us that have to count where our dollars flow. As a note as long as I'm on my rant, high prices do not always equate to quality.

My apologies if I've offended anyone


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

IC31 said:


> I'll buy a mega dollar router bit if I'm going to use it regularly. I just cannot afford that top dollar (Whiteside or whatever?) bit for an occasional use. If you have unlimited funds for your passion, hobby, profession or whatever - or just need to say you have the best, regardless of cost - GO FOR IT.
> 
> Please - just don't preach to those of us that have to count where our dollars flow. As a note as long as I'm on my rant, high prices do not always equate to quality.
> 
> My apologies if I've offended anyone


+1:yes4: I'll never own Festool for the same reasons! Just don't go to Menards and buy a 20 piece set for 9.95..they won't be worth taking home. I have not had any problems with bits like Grizzly or MLCS, however.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I hear you Dave. I mentioned in the first post: "Regardless of which brand of bits you prefer these are the profiles you should have."

Steve, I am hoping that new members have read the sticky threads in this section and know your comments are right on.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> Please - just don't preach to those of us that have to count where our dollars flow


I have noticed a lot of this on the forum lately.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Mike said:


> Jim, remember you are comparing low end Taiwan bits to top quality American made premium bits. Premium bits at $22 each doesn't sound bad to me.


I agree Mike. I wish I had just some of the money back I spent on cheaper bits. But in their defense, they were good starter bit to learn on. Now $25 - $35 a bit is by far a better deal. Thanks for the reminder about the imported vs quality bits.


----------



## kecksj (Jan 8, 2013)

Whiteside had a basic set of 7 bits in 1/4" or 1/2" shank for under $100 that comes in a durable plastic case. A little more affordable for a starter kit than the 10 essential set.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS 15 Piece Router Bit Sets
for 42.oo USD with free shipping

see the reviews on the same web page..
MLCS 15 Piece Router Bit Sets

==


----------



## kecksj (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you used their forstner bit sets? I'm looking for a quality set.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

IC31 said:


> I'll buy a mega dollar router bit if I'm going to use it regularly. I just cannot afford that top dollar (Whiteside or whatever?) bit for an occasional use. If you have unlimited funds for your passion, hobby, profession or whatever - or just need to say you have the best, regardless of cost - GO FOR IT.
> 
> Please - just don't preach to those of us that have to count where our dollars flow. As a note as long as I'm on my rant, high prices do not always equate to quality.
> 
> My apologies if I've offended anyone


+1
American made does not always equate to quality, either.

One note on MLCS bits(and some others from what I understand) is they are ok for general work, not always so much for joinery. I recently bought a 1/2" shank, 3/8" MLCS straight bit to replace my aging Viper bit. The bit is .005" undersized. With my Incra jig, that translates into box joints that are very, very tight. In pine, I can beat them into submission... hardwood? Probably a no-go! The Viper bit? 18 years old, cut a lot of joinery, and still within .001 of an inch!

Guess that is one problem with dead accurate jigs. The bit have to be equally accurate, or thing still don't always work well. It is also another reason to buy quality bits!

Also a good reason to have some less expensive bits for general purpose work, and keep the quality bit for more demanding stuff... Wow, think I just recommended buying 2 of the same size bit!:wacko:

Think I'll give Whiteside a try! Or end up buying an Ibox!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

kecksj said:


> Have you used their forstner bit sets? I'm looking for a quality set.


I've been really happy with the Forstners I've gotten from Lee Valley.


----------



## router_machine (May 20, 2013)

*wood working tools list*

very comprehensive list, if includes 4 or 6 flutes wood router bits 
thank you Mike, it has been very useful to me! :laugh:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

router_machine said:


> very comprehensive list, if includes 4 or 6 flutes wood router bits
> thank you Mike, it has been very useful to me! :laugh:


Welcome to the forum Liz.


----------



## thm33578 (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## thm33578 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah...I must be a master woodworker...skilled at smoothing over errors!!!


----------



## bjscott (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for this information! B-J


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Being as I'm just getting set up with a router I'm doing a lot of research into what the most economical way to purchase quality bits is. I did the math, and while the Whiteside starter kit is a great deal the 10 essential isn't that much better than purchasing the bits individually:


7 Piece Set - $95	
Total price if bought individually: 136.27
1058 1/4" Straight 15.3
1067 1/2" Straight 14.6
1804 3/8" Cove 24.63
1901 Rabbet 21.17
2008 3/8" Roundover 22.46
2305 Chamfer 22.9
2405 Flush Trim 15.21



10 Piece Set - $223.78	
Total price if bought actual bits from set individually: 241.96	
1014 1/4" Straight 12.53
1069 1/2" Double Flute Straight 15.72
U4900 3/8" standard upcut Spiral 45.36
1055 10 degree dovetail 20.09
2305 Chamfer 22.9
2006 1/4" roundover 20.3
1804 3/8" cove 24.63
2407 1/2" flush trim 18.32
1954 Rabbet 22.90
6710A Slotting Cutter 16.30
A210B Arbor 7.95
B501 Bearing Set 12.96


HOWEVER, if you just do a search on Amazon for each of these Whiteside bit _types_ there are cheaper options for some of them, for example purchasing the rabbet set instead of bearings separately, and there is a cheaper upcut spiral bit as well.




10 Piece Set - $223.78	
Total price if bought same type of bit but cheaper option individually: 215.43	
1058 1/4" Straight 15.3
1067 1/2" Double Flute Straight 14.6
4125 3/8" standard upcut Spiral 30.24
10 degree dovetail 20.09
Chamfer 22.9
1/4" roundover 20.3
3/8" cove 24.63
1/2" flush trim 15.21
Rabbet set 21.17
Slotting Cutter 30.99



(Prices are from Amazon)

PS: The roundover set from Whiteside is a pretty good deal too, especially if you want a 3/4".


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm the odd man out again. The flush trim bit is what does me for what I do. Fixed income, but bought two Whiteside bits a few weeks ago, to replace the three MLCS bits that lasted a total of about five minutes. Have a 45 degree bit and a roundover, used both one time each.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Chad are you saying you can buy the 10 essential bits from Amazon less than set price? Do you have the prices backward ?


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

I didn't say buying them individually was less, but it's only $10 more than buying the set. So, if you're wanting some of the bits but don't think you'll use even one of them it's cheaper to buy them individually.

The starter set is a much better deal, if you don't think you'll use 1 or even 2 of the bits it's still better to buy the set. And if you're on a budget but want the roundover set like I did, you can sell one of the extra 3/8" roundovers for $15 - 20 and save there too.


----------



## ChadPMIK (Jun 28, 2013)

Scratch that, yes, I actually did say that buying them individually is a better deal. I have a bit of dyslexia and sometimes my brain sees what it expects to see. Unless I got my numbers wrong, the set listed on Amazon didn't have the part numbers so I made an educational guess as to which individual bits were in it. I just found them on Hartville tool so I'm going to double check....

...and yes, if you buy the actual bits from the set the set is a little bit cheaper, but you can still get the same types of bits from Whiteside at a cheaper price. I adjusted my numbers to reflect this more accurate info on page 3 of this thread.


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

Mike
Thanks for the post and the pic. I have the bits and only need to kniw what to do with them.


----------



## Jpeluso8 (Jan 20, 2014)

All: just bought my first router, Dewalt plunge/ fixed base. Still really have no idea how to use. But obviously I need bits. My first project I need a slot cutter, so I'm looking for a good " starter" set that includes a slot bit. Any reccomndations? Can't afford the 230$ price tag of the Whiteside.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

Jpeluso8 said:


> My first project I need a slot cutter, so I'm looking for a good " starter" set that includes a slot bit. Any reccomndations? Can't afford the 230$ price tag of the Whiteside.


I usually don't like these larger sets, but in this case, MLCS has done a pretty good job of putting together some useful combinations. There will still be bits you won't use, but better than most. 

MLCS 30 Piece Router Bit Sets

The good news is the price. $100 for router bits that will last more than once (MLCS is not as good as some, but better than a lot of the cheaper brands out there. When Fine Woodworking did a review a few years back, MLCS was one of there top performers in the 'mid' category. That's kind of how I see them too. If I need a bit, but know I won't be using it a lot, then I tend to look at MLCS. However, if I'm going to use it a lot (straight bits, common roundovers, etc.), then I look at better quality bits like Whiteside and Eagle America.


----------



## Woodworker wannabe (Mar 9, 2014)

I was looking at buying my first set of bits made by Yonico. Any drawbacks.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

I like Yonico...seem to work just fine for me..just bought my first set of Yonico for panel cabinet doors I'm doing...


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mike said:


> Fine Woodworking magazine published their list of the 10 router bits they considered essential for all shops. Whiteside offers these bits as a set and I suggest you save the photo to your computer for future reference. Regardless of which brand of bits you prefer these are the profiles you should have. I would make one change, I suggest a 14° dovetail bit.


Good idea

Thanks.


----------



## rtacabinet (Apr 23, 2014)

Tanks for sharing such a nice image. It has all essential tools needed while doing any sort of carpentry or routing work. 
I have used some of them, they are really great tools and a must to have entity


----------



## PetMoss (Jun 11, 2014)

Just starting to make my list of router bits to buy and this was very helpful.


----------



## dan073 (Jul 4, 2014)

Any ideas where one might purchase a set like this in Australia (or equivalent quality)? I've only been able to find low end market sets. I am only learning router technique but i work mainly with hardwood so good quality bits are going to be essential. Would i be better off just buying quality bits individually, on a 'needs be basis' ?


----------



## martinihenry (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Router Forum for letting me in on the forum and your kind words of welcome. I am sure that I will learn a lot from the experiences and views expressed by participants for which I will be very grateful. Never thought that my routers will get me into contact with such an distinguished group of people. I am for many years into woodworking but there is no doubt that I will learn from you guys. Thank you indeed. martinihenry


----------



## twinton (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike
Like many who already posted I have these bits also. Do you prefer 1//2 or 1/4 inch shanks? Is there an advantage of one over the other?
thanks 
tw


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Johan. You should go to the introductions and introduce yourself to the rest of the forum. We're glad you decided to join. We have other members from South Africa that you should get to meet over time.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

twinton said:


> Mike
> Like many who already posted I have these bits also. Do you prefer 1//2 or 1/4 inch shanks? Is there an advantage of one over the other?
> thanks
> tw


Mike is on a leave of absence Tony but I'm sure he would say that his preference is to 1/2" because of the extra shaft strength and that they may run a bit more stable when cutting. However, many of us have a small router for small jobs that only use 1/4" bits. I have my share of 1/4" and I'm sure Mike does too. If you want larger profiles, larger than about 1 3/8 diameter they often only come in 1/2" shank.


----------



## twinton (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike
what bit is you choice for using your router in sled as a planer? Whiteside has a CNC spoilboard bit, can that be used in a router? thanks tw


----------



## Adarus (Jul 31, 2014)

IC31 said:


> I'll buy a mega dollar router bit if I'm going to use it regularly. I just cannot afford that top dollar (Whiteside or whatever?) bit for an occasional use. If you have unlimited funds for your passion, hobby, profession or whatever - or just need to say you have the best, regardless of cost - GO FOR IT.
> 
> Please - just don't preach to those of us that have to count where our dollars flow. As a note as long as I'm on my rant, high prices do not always equate to quality.
> 
> My apologies if I've offended anyone


It is always good to pay attention to the dollars, but I have learned in experience with other tools for concrete and wood that if you buy the tool once, then it is cheaper in the long run. With the router bits, I purchased the basics at HD and they were terrible and so I ended up buying them again (this time various brands - Whiteside, CMT, Amana). If I only buy the bits once, then I feel I am saving the money long term. Not to mention the cost (time, materials) when you screw something up because the bit doesn't perform as it should. I do try to buy from US, Canada, Europe vs China and am willing to pay a bit more to keep the jobs in those countries. I get the benefit of a better product and feel good about the purchase as well - a good win-win.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Adarus; welcome!
Keeping your carbide bits sharp is really important if you want to get maximum use and value out of them.
There's a couple of threads in here somewhere, concerning the use of diamond hones.
Seems that there were also YouTube vids of them being used to sharpen carbide cutting tools.
Sharpen Router Bits using Trends Credit Card Hone - YouTube


----------



## richiep (Aug 18, 2014)

id also love to know about the planer sled bit pls


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I rarely by bit sets because invariably, there is a bit or two in the set that I will rarely, if ever, use.

I think you are better off buying them as projects come up. That way, you do not waste money on bits you do not need.

I use Freud bits. I find them economical, long lasting, and do quality cuts when kept clean. The only bit set I own is for all of Incra's jointery solutions.

I too try to buy 1/2" shank when possible. I also prefer to buy something of quality once. I never skimp on tools and I try to make them pay for themselves.

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Grahamt (Aug 30, 2014)

Being very new to routing in fact a virgin, Why would I buy 1/4" bits and 1/2" bits of the same type.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Grahamt said:


> Being very new to routing in fact a virgin, Why would I buy 1/4" bits and 1/2" bits of the same type.


I believe what you were asking is why someone would want to buy the same "profiles" for both a 1/4" and 1/2" shanks, right?

If so, most people starting out buy a small 1/4" router, then find, as their interestes grow, then get a 1/2" router. As a carpenter, I've found that no one router covers all my needs, so have a variety of routers. 

All the routers in my router tables are 1/2" shank routers. Bits I only use exclusively on tables is T&G bits, other joining profile bits (like lock miters), molding profiles and cabinet bits.

I have trim routers and other 1/4" routers that are light and nimble- good for trimming, and intricate detail work. Inlay bits, sign (letter) carving, flush trim bits, etc.

Of my my other hand routers, I have 1/2" plunge and fixed base hand routers for jobsite commercial work. Bit exclusive to those are like plunge panel bits, mortising, bottom cleaning planing and cove/fluting bits.

There are definitely bit profiles that I use with all routers, no matter if hand-held, router table, 1/4" or 1/2" shanked: Straight, spiral cut, round-overs, ogee, V-groove, champher, etc.

What I suggested to my apprentices was to buy a mid-grade set of carbides, with an assortment of various sized straight bits, round-overs, v-ground and ogee, etc... and whatever they wore out, that was what they needed to replace with high dollar replacements. Why? Because those were the bits they used.


----------



## Grahamt (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you that is exactly what I needed to know, I will get a set of cheaper bits as you say, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Mike about the mid priced set of bits. You need straight bits , some round overs, a cove or two, 45* chamfer, roman ogee, and a v point in case you want to make a sign (among other uses). As a set bits are sometimes as cheap as $2 each.


----------



## Canuk67 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks Mike I found this thread very informative. It was a great discussion by all.
Cheers
Kurt


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I would agree with those ten quality bits, however it does depend on your budget and what your needs are. I bought a U.S. made set in the U.K. BLUE TORNADO and have found them excellent for my needs, 66 cutters in one box all 1/2inch shank.
I like your posts Mike


----------



## Pots43 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mike
I'm looking at the Infinity 10 Essential Set. I'm wondering if they come from Whiteside? 
Thanks Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, Infinity has their own bits and no Whiteside does not make them. They are very good quality and you should be happy with them.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

In my experience every time I get ready to use my router I don't have the right bit. :frown: I don't own any high end bits and mostly buy from MLCS. So far so good. I have been thinking about buying some bits from Eagle America. I heard from a very good source that they are made by WS.


----------



## kevin887 (Mar 11, 2014)

Good idea, Thanks for this information


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

MAFoElffen said:


> ... and whatever they wore out, that was what they needed to replace with high dollar replacements. Why? Because those were the bits they used.


i am in that category. I am new, totally new, to routing, and expect to make noob mistakes as I learn how to use my router. I'm buying the Yonico and no-name bits for between $5-13 each. I just got a nice Freud Diablo bit for $17. 

As I use them, I'll learn why I need better ones. But for now, I'm able to acquire more at lesser cost.

~M


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

IC31 said:


> I'll buy a mega dollar router bit if I'm going to use it regularly. I just cannot afford that top dollar (Whiteside or whatever?) bit for an occasional use. If you have unlimited funds for your passion, hobby, profession or whatever - or just need to say you have the best, regardless of cost - GO FOR IT.
> 
> Please - just don't preach to those of us that have to count where our dollars flow. As a note as long as I'm on my rant, high prices do not always equate to quality.
> 
> My apologies if I've offended anyone


I completely agree. Harbor freight is a store where I would never purchase anything that I would either need to use regularly or to do my job however some of the specialty tools I may need once a year to do a specific task or 1 time I dont mind if the item only last long enough to finish. Anything I will rely on I will spend the money on quality. One way or another your gonna spend that same amount if its XX.00 at once or YY.00 over and over buying junk. Inexpensive and bargain tools have there place but its important to know when they are ok and when its worth the investment.


----------

